# Enjoy :3



## Leostale (Jun 9, 2011)

Calm BG  music i made 

http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/untied-streamline


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2011)

I like it more than I dislike it. Much better than the majority of music on FA.


----------



## Nymphs (Jun 10, 2011)

It's not what I'd normally listen to. All I would have to say is it probably wouldn't be meant so, but I would like it more if it had a bit more variation. Something to interest the person more in the piece.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2011)

Seems like Wah Wah, Flange, Distortion with a high wet out count, Vibrato, Dither, Panning, Reverb... Seems like less indirect samples and more in-program work.
Which program did you use to make this?

People around here always tell "FL studio" or "ACID"... Both good programs.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 11, 2011)

I use FL studio, And some couples of plugins.

@Satellite One
Also it's funny seeing what you said. with the wah wah and distortion stuffs. Well tbh  IDK those stuffs or even know how to read notes. It's just random actually. it's like you know when it would sound good.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 11, 2011)

Leostale said:


> I use FL studio, And some couples of plugins.
> 
> @Satellite One
> Also it's funny seeing what you said. with the wah wah and distortion stuffs. Well tbh  IDK those stuffs or even know how to read notes. It's just random actually. it's like you know when it would sound good.


Just assumptions of audio effects I know from a video editing program. Reading notes? I don't know how to read notes, I just know octaves and their symbol(C, C#, D, D#, E, F, F#, G, G#, A, A#, B). It wouldn't sound good if you just put random effects on top of each other. You have to use each one and play with it a little bit to see what it does.

Where did you get the samples?


----------



## Leostale (Jun 11, 2011)

Samples.. Ughm..From a lot of torrenting and other free sample sites(usually only for the effects and Drums) .  well for the melody i used Virtual instruments plugins like, Nexus, Purity, Alien303, Omnisphere, Vienna Symphonic, East West Piano Collection, Pro-52, Vanguard, and a lot more


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good, but I checked other of your music and they sounded great! I'm quite jealous of your composing skills, but I guess that's something you learn overtime, right?


----------



## Leostale (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah, i think everyone will get better, it's just you need to be truthful to your emotions that you put in when you make your music.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 17, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/wakeup-alarm to tired and bored..


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

Not that bad at all.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 24, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/calm-after-the-storm
feeling calm to night. and a bit cold and raining here.
So here's a quick song i made.


----------

